# La scatola nera nella gobba di andreotti



## Abigail (10 Settembre 2010)

*LA POLEMICA*

*Frasi su Ambrosoli, Andreotti nella bufera
«Mi dispiace, fraintese le mie parole»*

*Il senatore a vita aveva dichiarato: «Se l'è andata a cercare». Il Pd: «Agghiacciante». L'Idv: «Un insulto»*

  LA POLEMICA
 Frasi su Ambrosoli, Andreotti nella bufera
«Mi dispiace, fraintese le mie parole»
 Il senatore a vita aveva dichiarato: «Se l'è andata a cercare». Il Pd: «Agghiacciante». L'Idv: «Un insulto»
*





   Giulio Andreotti   MILANO* - «In termini romaneschi, se l'andava cercando». La frase di *Giulio Andreotti *su Giorgio Ambrosoli, il liquidatore dell'impero di Michele Sindona ucciso l'11 luglio del 1979, suscita una raffica di critiche bipartisan. Il Pd, a proposito dell'affermazione del senatore a vita pronunciata durante un'intervista per la trasmissione "La Storia siamo Noi" e riportata dal _Corriere della Sera_, parla di «battuta agghiacciante».  «Andreotti si conferma campione del machiavellismo politico - afferma il democratico *Franco Monaco*. - Non sorprende che, tra Sindona e Ambrosoli, scelga il primo». Duro anche l'Idv: «Le affermazioni di Andreotti su Ambrosoli, un vero eroe borghese, appaiono gravissime e sono un insulto al coraggio civile e alla cultura della legalità - afferma in una nota il portavoce dell'Italia dei Valori, *Leoluca Orlando*. - Se quanto ha detto fosse confermato, dovrebbe chiedere scusa alla famiglia. In una sola frase, infatti, ha infangato la memoria del coraggioso Ambrosoli, assassinato per la sua onestà, quella di tutti i cittadini onesti e dei servitori dello Stato che hanno perso la vita perché non sono scesi a compromessi». «Il presidente Napolitano - dichiara invece* Sonia Alfano*, europarlamentare Idv - anziché redarguire gli onesti cittadini che chiedono di mettere fuori la mafia dallo Stato, dovrebbe immediatamente allertare i propri consiglieri giuridici perché individuino gli strumenti per la revoca a Giulio Andreotti del mandato vitalizio di senatore, essendo certo che egli ha accertate qualità criminali ma non gli 'altissimi meriti nel campo sociale', previsti dall'art. 59 della Costituzione». 

*IL PREZZO PIU' ALTO* - Il sottosegretario* Alfredo Mantovano *chiarisce che «Giorgio Ambrosoli non se l'è 'andata a cercare'. Ha ricevuto, senza sollecitarlo, un incarico professionale gravoso. Lo ha portato avanti basandosi solo sulla sua competenza e sul suo senso del dovere. Sorprende che 30 anni dopo il presidente Andreotti continui a mostrarsi più vicino a Sindona che all'avvocato Ambrosoli. Il quale, non essendosela 'cercata', certamente non ha 'tirato a campare', ma ha pagato il prezzo più alto». Walter Veltroni affida il suo commento a Facebook: «Per chi volesse partecipare della nostalgia per i 'bei tempi' della prima repubblica segnalo la incredibile dichiarazione di Andreotti secondo il quale Ambrosoli, ucciso da un killer su mandato di Sindona, "se l'è cercata". Se non si ha voglia di futuro, il passato ritorna». 

*IL FIGLIO* - «Non so se le parole del senatore Andreotti rappresentino un sentire comune. Francamente ho la sensazione opposta» commenta *Umberto, il figlio di Giorgio Ambrosoli*. «Il mondo economico finanziario - aggiunge a Radio24 - ha fatto tesoro di quella esperienza per cambiare qualcosa, il mondo politico sembra non aver fatto nulla di quell'esperienza». 

*LA REPLICA - Più tardi, lo stesso **Andreotti torna sulle sue parole. «Sono molto dispiaciuto che una mia espressione di gergo romanesco - dichiara - abbia causato un grave fraintendimento sulle mie valutazioni delle tragiche circostanze della morte del dottor Ambrosoli». «Intendevo fare riferimento ai gravi rischi ai quali il dottor Ambrosoli si era consapevolmente esposto - aggiunge in una nota - con il difficile incarico assunto».

*capirai che marcia indietro. Ha confermato che chi si espone in prima linea se le va a cercare.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Settembre 2010)

Potrebbe esserci un senso di ammirazione e rispetto in quella frase (sui termini dialettali, lo sappiamo, è facile non capirsi) se non fosse stata pronnciata da Andreotti...


----------

